# Now they're bragging  about it



## rkunsaw (Feb 6, 2014)

Just how stupid do they think we are? Apparently the news media is falling in line with them.

They reduce the size,charge more, and now tell us they did us a favor

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/food-be...-calories-from-products-in-five-years-report/

:aargh:



> *Food, beverage companies cut 6.4 trillion calories from products in past five years: Report*
> 
> Food and beverage companies are trying to help Americans fight obesity by cutting more than 6 trillion calories from their products over a five-year span, an independent review discovered.
> 
> The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation said on Thursday that 16 of the top food and beverage manufacturers sold 54 trillion calories in 2012, compared to 60.4 trillion calories in 2007. RWJF is a non-profit organization dedicated to health and health care issues in the United States.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Perhaps the only line of real truth in that article - 



> The companies created new lower-calorie options, reformulated current food products and changed portion sizes.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)

I am sure that I can see Mars Bars shrink before my eyes...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2014)

Sad thing is Rkunsaw, there are people falling for it.   Oh yes, pleeeeze help me with my obesity, I have no control, but a nice fat wallet for you to thin!   And some people still think they are not being manipulated by these businesses and news outfits, LOL!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

"The percentage you're paying is too high priced
While you're living beyond all your means
And the man in the suit has just bought a new car 
From the profit he's made on your dreams"

-- Steve Winwood with Traffic


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

"Right now
I think I'm gonna plan a new trend
Because the line on the graph's getting low
And we can't have that
And you think you're immune
But I can sell you anything
Anything from a thin safety pin
To a pork pie hat
'Cause I got the trash and you got the cash
So baby we should get along fine
Why don't you give me all your money 
'Cause I know you think I'm funny
Can't you hear me laughing
Can't you see me smile 


I'm the man (I'm the man, I'm the man, I'm the man)"

-- Joe Jackson


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)

I remember that.....well done TG


----------

